# disposible camera fun



## angela_marie (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all! this is my very first post.
i've heard of a few things to get neat effects with a disposable camera (smashing it up to get light leaks, water damage) but does anyone else know cool things to try?

also, i know there's a way to make a pinhole with 35mm film from a disposable-can anyone link me to a good 'how to' guide?

thanks!


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 21, 2008)

I've heard of doing some things to the lens on a disposable to get different effects, like scratching it up or obscuring it with Vaseline or something like that.

Welcome to TPF, Angela.  You should mosey on down to the introduction forum and say hello.  Granted, I never did that, and I bet a good portion of people here never did, either, but it's there if you want it.  Welcome, and enjoy yourself.  There's good people here.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 21, 2008)

you can do the Vaseline trick with your own camera...just need a lens protector then smear some on


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 21, 2008)

where is the introduction forum? I dont think I went either.


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> where is the introduction forum? I dont think I went either.


Silly girl... Now go tell us who you are!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 22, 2008)

And all this time I thought that was what filling out the profile was for! I am a silly girl!


----------

